# current rates



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

here, an 8" pvc sewer from 10-12' deep, with bedding material, compacting, air/mandrel testing in a brand new wide open development, is running approx $27 a l.f.....where are you guys in the other part of the world rate wise?

basement excavations..."throw and goes".....are going for $3.50 per cu. yd. with most contractors insisting on a 4' minimum.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Last sewer job I did was in 2004 and at 10-12 ft deep we were getting around $35 LF.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I pay little or no attention to unit prices except as they might be required for billing purposes at which point they're so unbalanced that I'd never consider using them for a quote. I work up every job 'lump sum' and back into the unit prices as might be required. I look to earn a minimum 'daily nut' and adjust it upwards according to the job's perceived risk.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dayexco said:


> here, an 8" pvc sewer from 10-12' deep, with bedding material, compacting, air/mandrel testing in a brand new wide open development, is running approx $27 a l.f.....where are you guys in the other part of the world rate wise?
> 
> basement excavations..."throw and goes".....are going for $3.50 per cu. yd. with most contractors insisting on a 4' minimum.


 Day,
I have to ask otherwise I won't be able to sleep tonight. Explain what you mean by "Throw and Go", sounds like a backyard game.:laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

no haul away, no grading of lot, backfilling, etc....just throw the dirt out of the hole into a pile an go


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

sort of sounds like an "Up and Chuck":laughing: :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Day,

Must be pretty flat and open land?

Nick


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> I pay little or no attention to unit prices except as they might be required for billing purposes at which point they're so unbalanced that I'd never consider using them for a quote. I work up every job 'lump sum' and back into the unit prices as might be required. I look to earn a minimum 'daily nut' and adjust it upwards according to the job's perceived risk.


I figure up the bids in unit cost and then submit the bid in a lump sump form. Nobody needs to see how much I am making per ft or yard.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

denick, for the most part, very flat, very open...we have a lot of bobcat contractors here, can't compete dollar wise with them on finish grading, and most of them have 4-5 yd. end dump. we make our best money in coming in, stabbing the water/sewer service in, digging the basment, and leaving.


----------

